# Best Places to Party in the Med?



## lawrence_craig (May 17, 2014)

Hi all,

I am looking to do a Bareboat charter in the med this summer with some friends (aged 25-30). Last year I took a boat round the Croatian islands (i.e. Hvar, Vis, Split etc) and found the whole place amazing (scenery and vibe). However this summer I am looking to head somewhere different for a week but with the same kind of party atmosphere. I was thinking of somewhere in Greece or somewhere else in Croatia. Has anyone got any suggestions?

Many thanks,
Lawrence


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Your mob is 25-3o?

Theres only one place for you....

The south of France!

Kiriacoulis France and sail St Tropez to Nice. Sail,by day, party by night.


----------



## goboatingnow (Oct 10, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Your mob is 25-3o?
> 
> Theres only one place for you....
> 
> ...


Bring lots of money. If you want to party in the south of France , your competing with the Russians.

Dave

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

goboatingnow said:


> Bring lots of money.


You only live once 

And when you're 35 the kids will be squandering it.


----------



## lawrence_craig (May 17, 2014)

I'll definitely look into it, thanks. Any other ideas? What are the Ionians or Cyclades like?


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

lawrence_craig said:


> I'll definitely look into it, thanks. Any other ideas? What are the Ionians or Cyclades like?


Plenty of Ouzo, breaking plates etc. Seems like a lot of backpacker chicks are there, Sifnous, Corfu were chock a block of British slappers and Danish school girls....


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

áll I hear about these days is the adriatic, and the coast of croatia and stuff...

there is a guy on an islander 36 called GEJA...thats all he cruises for, the girls and the parties...but he does it in out of the way places...on sort of a budget...

find his websitre and or latitude38 updates...

fun fun fun


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

De Casino e Monte Carlo.


----------



## lawrence_craig (May 17, 2014)

christian.hess said:


> áll I hear about these days is the adriatic, and the coast of croatia and stuff...
> 
> there is a guy on an islander 36 called GEJA...thats all he cruises for, the girls and the parties...but he does it in out of the way places...on sort of a budget...
> 
> ...


Great, looks like some good reading, just what I was looking for. Thanks for the tip. If you have any more of these, that would be appreciated.

Although I do have to admit a bit of jealousy for that guy... looks like a good lifestyle he has.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Ibiza


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

You might want to look into Corsica, there was a lot of entertainment there. Of course it was a few years ago, I have kids your age now! Lots of affordable fun, cheap good food and wine.


----------



## SailBeat (May 30, 2014)

THE YACHT WEEK

Im surprised no one has mentioned it yet!!!!

www the yacht week com

Have fun


----------

